# Mallacoota



## Armoss (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey all my misses n myself are headin to Mallacoota after Xmas and were both never been up that way and was hoping people could point us in the right direction to catch some flattys I don't expect anyone to tell us there speacil spots or anything just a few general places were its easy going , the old guy I work with reckons Goodwin sands at low tide is good ?? Oh and we're both never kayaked in salt water just rivers n lakes :/ cheers


----------



## Armoss (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok awesome cheers mate I'm that keen to get up there were gonna have a ball


----------

